# Hardcore Gym List



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 29, 2021)

I was thinking there has to be several of us who travel regularly.  Finding a good gym out of town can be a struggle.  Figured I would start a thread that everyone can add the hardcore gym from their city.  If you put in the post "Hardcore Gym City X" then others could search Hardcore Gym City X and it would come up easily and the location would be vetted by UGBB members instead of us trying to guess by online reviews.  Maybe include a brief description.  Let's not include the Planet Fitnesses and other globo gyms. Let's keep it to hardcore gyms that cater to BB, powerlifting, and strongman.  I'll start and hopefully others follow with their city and gyms.  I'm sure there are others around St. Louis but these are the two I've personally been to.

HARD CORE GYM ST. LOUIS

House of Pain - Chesterfield
251 Chesterfield Industrial Blvd, Chesterfield, MO 63005
(314) 398-8184
Powerlifting and Bodybuilding Gym.  Owned by competitive bodybuilder.  Powerlifting room w mono lift. Dumbbells to 180.

House of Pain - Dorsett
12632 Dorsett Rd, Maryland Heights, MO 63043
(314) 451-1010
Powerlifting, Bodybuilding, and Strongman Gym.  Owned by competitive bodybuilder. Powerlifting room and various strongman implements.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 29, 2021)

In El Paso, there is Show Offz in thE NE & Far East El Paso. It is a bodybuilding & powerlifting gym owned by ex-military and former bodybuilder Mike Gracie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 29, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> In El Paso, there is Show Offz in thE NE & Far East El Paso. It is a bodybuilding & powerlifting gym owned by ex-military and former bodybuilder Mike Gracie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


HARCORE GYM EL PASO.  Thanks Phoenix.


----------



## GymRat79 (Oct 29, 2021)

USA GYM - Bridgeview IL (SW suburb of Chicago and about 15-20 minutes from Midway Airport)

They provide daily rates to work out here if you need a gym to train at and are not a member. I have trained here and it is incredible. Very old school.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 29, 2021)

Any of the Atilis Gym locations located throughout south jersey. 

Garden state barbell is an A+ PL gym as well

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Oct 29, 2021)

The Body Shoppe in Sheboygan, WI. If you're in town for Kohler Company training, high end golf, Road America road racing, or whatever.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 29, 2021)

Dungeon Dweller said:


> The Body Shoppe in Sheboygan, WI. If you're in town for Kohler Company training, high end golf, Road America road racing, or whatever.


Never been up there for work but got to get on Road America when I did One Lap of America a long time ago.  Very cool track!


----------



## GymRat79 (Oct 29, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Any of the Atilis Gym locations located throughout south jersey.
> 
> Garden state barbell is an A+ PL gym as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


How does it compare to Bev Francis?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 29, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> How does it compare to Bev Francis?


I've never been. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 29, 2021)

Suburban Philadelphia (Delaware County):

Iron Sport Gym 
505 S Chester Pike
Glenolden PA


Suburban Philadelphia (King of Prussia)
Pwrbld Gym
167 Town Center Road
King of Prussia PA


----------



## Kurosawa (Oct 29, 2021)

Xtreme Fitness of Westchester
Mt Vernon, NY

3 floors full of old school/new equipments

Star Fitness USA
Bronx, NY


Mt Vernon Barbell
Mt Vernon, NY


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 30, 2021)

Tinbeater36 said:


> HARCORE GYM EL PASO. Thanks Phoenix.



I took some video at my gym of me doing some flexing. They allow guys to take off their shirts and women can wear sports bras. 









						Most Muscular pose (Week 5)
					

Summer Fitness Goals on UGBB




					rumble.com
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Nov 30, 2021)

Any suggestions for Phoenix or Scottsdale? Thanks.


----------



## iGone (Nov 30, 2021)

Total Performance Sports 
Malden, MA
15 mins from Logan airport


Providence Barbell Club 
Providence, RI 
Caters to oly lifters 

Ocean State Bodybuilders inc
Johnston RI
Old school gym with an awesome environment 

Both within 20 mins of TF Green


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 30, 2021)

Tinbeater36 said:


> Any suggestions for Phoenix or Scottsdale? Thanks.



The used to have Powerhouse in Tempe. Now all they have is LA Fitness which is a corporate gym. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Nov 30, 2021)

iGone said:


> Total Performance Sports
> Malden, MA
> 15 mins from Logan airport
> 
> ...


You know of any in southeastern MA? It's a ghost town around here.


----------



## iGone (Nov 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You know of any in southeastern MA? It's a ghost town around here.


I know Natick isn't quite SE but the Hadge brothers are part of METfit in Natick, awesome gym. 
The only gym I even know of in that area is Centre City Gym 
Brockton, MA
 They literally go by Centre City Hardcore on their shirts and shit


Eastern CT has some decent gyms too. 
Windham County Strength
Canterbury, CT

Just Performance Fitness 
Danielson, CT

Titanium Strength 
Vernon, CT

That's about all I know


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Dec 6, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> The used to have Powerhouse in Tempe. Now all they have is LA Fitness which is a corporate gym.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I ended up going to Metroflex Phoenix.  Neat little set up.  Not huge but had some cool pieces, including an old chain drive pull over machine. The owner was there and gave me a day pass for $10.  Super nice lady that makes food and shakes too which is handy when traveling.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 1, 2022)

Madhouse gym Mableton, Ga. It’s arguably one of the best gyms in America. Madhouse gym


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 1, 2022)

iGone said:


> I know Natick isn't quite SE but the Hadge brothers are part of METfit in Natick, awesome gym.
> The only gym I even know of in that area is Centre City Gym
> Brockton, MA
> They literally go by Centre City Hardcore on their shirts and shit
> ...


Montanari Powerhouse Gym
New Haven, CT

I've been to this place with a friend once not that long ago. Great place to train and I've grown up in New Haven.


----------



## CJ (Jan 1, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Montanari Powerhouse Gym
> New Haven, CT
> 
> I've been to this place with a friend once not that long ago. Great place to train and I've grown up in New Haven.


I bought a giant pirate flag and ate from the Mexican food trucks at the NH waterfront.... And smelled all the oil.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 1, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> I bought a giant pirate flag and ate from the Mexican food trucks at the NH waterfront.... And smelled all the oil.


I wasn't keen on those Mexican food trucks either and I passed them on my way to work when I used to live in CT.


----------



## CJ (Jan 1, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> I wasn't keen on those Mexican food trucks either and I passed them on my way to work when I used to live in CT.


They're ALL Mexican food, like 15 of them. Why isn't there any variety???


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 1, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> They're ALL Mexican food, like 15 of them. Why isn't there any variety???


Dunno...too bad there weren't any pizza trucks.

I've tried some of the offerings and nearly threw up...


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 1, 2022)

Haven't found too many up my way in NH yet...


----------



## GSgator (Jan 1, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> USA GYM - Bridgeview IL (SW suburb of Chicago and about 15-20 minutes from Midway Airport)
> 
> They provide daily rates to work out here if you need a gym to train at and are not a member. I have trained here and it is incredible. Very old school.


They Did a preview on a gym here in Tacoma I’ll have to find it. I believe Gabe Moen owns it


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 4, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> I wasn't keen on those Mexican food trucks either and I passed them on my way to work when I used to live in CT.


Lmao, I see those trucks all the time when I get off whatever exit that is from 95 whenever I go to IKEA


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 4, 2022)

[Hardcore gym suggestion in the NYC area] Mount Vernon Barbell in Mount Vernon, NY (Westchester County, close to the Bronx and to southeast CT) is the most hardcore gym I've ever been to, separate sections for bodybuilding, powerlifting, all that. Felt like I was in heaven although it was pretty busy the time I went. Even their website almost says it all: https://www.mountvernonbarbell.com/pages/equipment-list

[Rant] I haven't been to Bev's powerhouse over on long island but that's on the list for me, only about an hour from where I'm at. I'll update with my experience when/if I end up trying it out there


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 4, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Lmao, I see those trucks all the time when I get off whatever exit that is from 95 whenever I go to IKEA


It's Exit 46 and it's along the way to where I worked when I was living in the New Haven area. The smell was so overpowering can smell right from the highway


----------



## CJ (Jan 4, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> It's Exit 46 and it's along the way to where I worked when I was living in the New Haven area. The smell was so overpowering can smell right from the highway


Burritos and crude oil.

Drove by today coming back from Norwalk, why are they ALL Mexican food???  Anything else would do well, just for the variety.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Suburban Philadelphia (Delaware County):
> 
> Iron Sport Gym
> 505 S Chester Pike
> ...


Bro I did my first PL meet there back in 2012… it was a riot… I drove all the way from upstate NY with the wife and kids. They were small. They sat all day while this thing went on. It was packed.. came in first place in the 275 pound class.. 
hahahahahaha😂😂🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
Don’t get excited.. I was the only one in that weight class… I was 2 heavy to get into the under weight class . I didn’t know any better. I weight 270 and that jumped me up. Any you brought back memories.
I still have a 3x shirt I brought. It’s my favorite training shirt.. only we’re it once a week. It’s starting to get worn thru…
Lifts were I don’t remember what my numbers were but I know I had a 
625 dl.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 4, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> Burritos and crude oil.
> 
> Drove by today coming back from Norwalk, why are they ALL Mexican food???  Anything else would do well, just for the variety.


I grew up in Stamford Ct..
I still have a lot of relatives  that live in Norwalk.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 4, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I grew up in Stamford Ct..
> I still have a lot of relatives  that live in Norwalk.


Small world..I also  worked in Stamford and Norwalk area for a time for some IT projects. Still have some family in New Haven area as well.


----------



## GhostPenguin (Jan 5, 2022)

Iron Valley Barbell in Indianapolis Indiana


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 5, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> USA GYM - Bridgeview IL (SW suburb of Chicago and about 15-20 minutes from Midway Airport)
> 
> They provide daily rates to work out here if you need a gym to train at and are not a member. I have trained here and it is incredible. Very old school.


What never heard of it grew up around there


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Mar 3, 2022)

Checked out Flex Lewis' gym in Vegas this week. Its down by Silverton if you're familiar w LV. Really cool place. Pretty much all Arsenal Equipment. The staff and the people were super cool. I was by myself, obviously no one knew me and several people came up and introduced themselves which I thought was really cool. Worth checking out if you're out there.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 4, 2022)

You live in Vegas tin?


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Mar 4, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You live in Vegas tin?


No. I was just out there for work for a couple days. Usually out there a couple times a year.


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 4, 2022)

Gorilla Bench
Clearwater, FL


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 4, 2022)

Pinellas Barbell
Pinellas Park, FL


----------



## ranger.danger89 (Mar 30, 2022)

Anyone know of any cool gyms in Southern California?
I think the most "hardcore" gym I've been to out here is Metroflex Long Beach. I've been to a couple other Metroflex's since they started opening more, but they're not the same... still pretty cool but they didn't have that same "hardcore" vibe


----------



## BovaJP (May 23, 2022)

HARD CORE GYM O'FALLON, IL (916 Talon Dr)

Gym Name=Fitness Zone

Small-Medium sized gym, def catered towards power/bb'ers.  I think dumbbells go up to 180# or so.
Several squat racks.  3 different types of leg presses.  Several cardio equip, and tons of other equipment types.

It is a 24hr gym-so members have a card to scan in to unlock. 
They do day passes as well.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 23, 2022)

For Powerlifting/Strongman
Colosseum
9159 Red Branch Rd, Columbia, MD 21045


----------



## Tinbeater36 (May 23, 2022)

BovaJP said:


> HARD CORE GYM O'FALLON, IL (916 Talon Dr)
> 
> Gym Name=Fitness Zone
> 
> ...


You from that side of the river?  I know a couple guys who train (or did) at American Family Fitness over in Edwardsville.


----------

